# Introducing Twister <3



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Well petsmart is having a fish sale and a lot of their fish are 50% off or more! So that means female bettas are $1, veiltails are $2 and crowntails are $3... I went into petsmart today to get the kitten a new water bowl and saw this gorgeous betta boy!! I named him Twister since we've had tornado watches for the past couple days (odd since i live in NY) so the name seemed to fit! Let me know what you think of him! I think he's fabulous! His fins are a little messed up but as are a lot of petstore cts. I Love him already!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome guy! And I'm in MA and have had tornado watches too. Very odd for around here.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

He is very pretty and I like the name.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Cool fish!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Love him! I love those steel gray ones.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

YOU GOT HIM FROM PETSMART?
NOOOOOOOOO! XD
I am very jealous. My petsmart has really un-colorful bettas... But he is gorgeous, love him!
Was he in the back?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! I can't believe you got him at Petsmart. The one closest to me has boring colored ones.lol


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, he's striking.


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

i like the pics they are nice


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Whooaaaaa!! That is a nice petsmart fish!


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

yea i would have got him too if i found him  great find ! PS Tornado watches in PA today too ,which is very unusual


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm never surprised to hear about you getting a betta. You must have the bug VERY VERY VERY badly. He's a beautiful betta anyways!!!!!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

He's beautiful! The only nice fish my Petsmart has ever had (that I've seen) was a cambodian CT butterfly.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I think they just got their shipment in today! they had a lot of NICE bettas, including a solid light orange VT and a blue marble CT. I wasn't planning on getting anymore, I'm kinda maxed out but I couldn't resist!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

ive never seen one that color


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

love the color!


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

he is really pretty i really think hes beautiful


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

why are crowntails always the most expensive ones


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------

